
Apple Can Read iMessages - abaschin
http://conference.hitb.org/hitbsecconf2013kul/cyril-gg-quarkslab/
======
sbarre
Am I missing something or is there no article there, and just an advertisement
for a conference/session?

That page was hard to parse/read so apologies if I missed it.

~~~
batemanesque
nah, you're right

------
mariuolo
Am I the only one who had considered this obvious from the get-go?

------
alcat
yeah they go through their own servers... so no shit.

